# Buying DVC Points Resale and Exchanging in DVC System



## TimeshareTraveller (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello, 
We're in the process of purchasing points in one of our favorite resorts, Saratoga Springs, from an owner.  However, we do want the option of trading into another Disney resort or two, primarily an occasional Polynesian stay.  There was a very small notice that as of Jan 1, 2019, Disney may not let those who bought resale trade into anything but the home resort.  

Does anyone have any experience with this?  This is a deal-breaker for me, and I'd just go RCI points and forget about DVC points rather than be locked into one forever.


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (Mar 27, 2020)

I may have answered my own question.  DVC points in the original 14 resorts before the Jan 1, 2019 lockout of resale will be able to exchange into the original 14 resorts, but not the most recent (Riviera Resort) or any future resorts. Riviera Resort points purchased resale will only be able to make reservations at Riviera Resort.






						Benefits of Buying Direct from DVC vs. Resale | Disney Vacation Club
					

When you purchase directly from Disney Vacation Club, you’ll get more benefits and vacation options than if you had purchased through a 3rd-party timeshare resale company. Explore these great benefits.




					disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com
				




No resale memberships will get the discounts available to those who buy their points directly from Disney.  To get those membership discounts, you have to have purchased 100 points from Disney directly. 

Marriott used to have one of the best systems and had a resale unit managed for owners through the company.  Marriott ended that resale arm, and then began warring with owners trying to resell their memberships.  It looks like DVC is going the same way.

One of the reasons for the purchase was that we wanted to get some of the discounts on annual passes, stores, dining plans.  If that isn't possible, it changes that calculation and makes resale of DVC points far less attractive and worth far less.


----------



## elaine (Mar 27, 2020)

You got it correct. Buy resale to stay at your home resort and maybe the other 14 at 7 months but not guaranteed. It’s getting harder to swap at 7 months into any but ssr okw and akv. I still think dvc resale is a good value for those who buy to stay at dvc.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 27, 2020)

TimeshareTraveller said:


> I may have answered my own question.  DVC points in the original 14 resorts before the Jan 1, 2019 lockout of resale will be able to exchange into the original 14 resorts, but not the most recent (Riviera Resort) or any future resorts. Riviera Resort points purchased resale will only be able to make reservations at Riviera Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depending on how many points you want to purchase maybe purchase the least amount from DVC to get the discounts then add on resale


----------



## Janann (Mar 28, 2020)

TimeshareTraveller said:


> One of the reasons for the purchase was that we wanted to get some of the discounts on annual passes, stores, dining plans.  If that isn't possible, it changes that calculation and makes resale of DVC points far less attractive and worth far less.


The math for buying at full price in order to get future discounts rarely, if ever, works.  Chances are that even at full price for the side purchases you will be ahead with resale.



CPNY said:


> Depending on how many points you want to purchase maybe purchase the least amount from DVC to get the discounts then add on resale



If you do this, make sure you read up on how to work with multiple contracts.  You can't put points from multiple sources into one reservation unless you plan carefully.  (Long story that I'm sure other people have explained better in other posts.)

I bought a Saratoga resale unit in mid-2018.  I hope you enjoy your purchase.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 28, 2020)

Janann said:


> The math for buying at full price in order to get future discounts rarely, if ever, works.  Chances are that even at full price for the side purchases you will be ahead with resale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn’t you be able to if you bought the same use year? Say SSR with Sept use from DVC then buy a resale SSR with Sept Use?


----------



## Deb & Bill (Mar 28, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Wouldn’t you be able to if you bought the same use year? Say SSR with Sept use from DVC then buy a resale SSR with Sept Use?


Resale points have limitations and cannot be combined with direct points to book RIV.  DVC will track resale points.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 28, 2020)

Deb & Bill said:


> Resale points have limitations and cannot be combined with direct points to book RIV.  DVC will track resale points.


Correct. But if the booking is for the original 14 resorts then combining points in the same Year would be easy i would assume. I wonder how this situation would affect resale prices and DVC ROFR aggressiveness. I’m sure not much


----------



## Janann (Mar 28, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Wouldn’t you be able to if you bought the same use year? Say SSR with Sept use from DVC then buy a resale SSR with Sept Use?



Correct, if the use years are identical it is easier to work with.  However, keep in mind that DVC will not allow you to use the 11 month home resort booking window advantage and combine it with a resale resort (either identical or different resorts).  So if you buy 100 retail points at the Boardwalk and want to book at the Boardwalk at 11 months combined with resale points, you can't.  You would only be able to combine them at 7 months.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 28, 2020)

Janann said:


> Correct, if the use years are identical it is easier to work with.  However, keep in mind that DVC will not allow you to use the 11 month home resort booking window advantage and combine it with a resale resort (either identical or different resorts).  So if you buy 100 retail points at the Boardwalk and want to book at the Boardwalk at 11 months combined with resale points, you can't.  You would only be able to combine them at 7 months.


Ahh ok that makes sense. You can do two separate bookings at home resort at 11 but can’t use say 100 resale and 100 DVC for a 200 pt booking.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 28, 2020)

Janann said:


> Correct, if the use years are identical it is easier to work with.  However, keep in mind that DVC will not allow you to use the 11 month home resort booking window advantage and combine it with a resale resort (either identical or different resorts).  So if you buy 100 retail points at the Boardwalk and want to book at the Boardwalk at 11 months combined with resale points, you can't.  You would only be able to combine them at 7 months.


Sorry, this is incorrect.  BWV points from different contracts (direct vs. resale) can be combined at 11 months to stay at BWV or at 7 months to stay at another DVC resort.  You can't combine points from different resorts until 7 months, and if the BWV resale points were purchased after the 2019 cutoff date, the resale points could not be used for RIV at 7 months, but the retail points could.

It is true that having the same UY makes it easier to combine the points, because if they're same resort and same UY, they can function as one group of points when making reservations (e.g. if you have 100 direct and 100 resale, you can use 100 from one contract and 25 from the other to book a stay that costs 125 points).


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 28, 2020)

TimeshareTraveller said:


> One of the reasons for the purchase was that we wanted to get some of the discounts on annual passes, stores, dining plans. If that isn't possible, it changes that calculation and makes resale of DVC points far less attractive and worth far less.


Depending on the size of your family and how often you expect to travel to WDW, the AP discount may or may not make up the difference in purchase of 100 retail points at your chosen resort (the minimum currently necessary to get "blue card" benefits).  Currently, a Platinum AP (least expensive AP available to non-Florida residents) costs $1272.68 including tax, while the DVC Gold AP costs $765.74 including tax, a difference of $506.94 per AP.  So a family of 4 could save $1000+ in the first year.  You need to do the math - depending on family size, resort, and total number of points you want, buying 100 points retail and the remainder resale may or may not save you money (or come close enough to make sense to you).  How many years would it take to make up the difference in cost, assuming the discounts don't change?

Also note, I agree with the advice to purchase resale first, then retail - much easier to match UY that way.  Having different UY = separate memberships, which means complications in using points together on one reservation.

One more thing - DVC doesn't get discounts on dining plans.  The only benefit we get is that if Disney raises the cost of dining plans during the year, DVC prices don't increase until the beginning of the following year.


----------



## icydog (Mar 30, 2020)

Janann said:


> Correct, if the use years are identical it is easier to work with.  However, keep in mind that DVC will not allow you to use the 11 month home resort booking window advantage and combine it with a resale resort (either identical or different resorts).  So if you buy 100 retail points at the Boardwalk and want to book at the Boardwalk at 11 months combined with resale points, you can't.  You would only be able to combine them at 7 months.




HUH!? That's not right. If you buy resale and retail at* the same resort in the same use year *you can definitely combine those points to make a reservation at that resort at 11 months.

Example if I owned some Disney's Beach Club Villas points that I bought from Disney and combined them with some points I bought on the resale market I will have a bucket of BCV points. These   points were purchase having the same UY. At 11 months I can reserve my vacation at the Disney's Beach Club Villas using a combo of points from both contracts.


----------



## Janann (Mar 30, 2020)

icydog said:


> HUH!? That's not right. If you buy resale and retail at* the same resort in the same use year *you can definitely combine those points to make a reservation at that resort at 11 months.
> 
> Example if I owned some Disney's Beach Club Villas points that I bought from Disney and combined them with some points I bought on the resale market I will have a bucket of BCV points. These   points were purchase having the same UY. At 11 months I can reserve my vacation at the Disney's Beach Club Villas using a combo of points from both contracts.



Understood.  I didn't know that you can combine the same resort and same use year.  It is when there are two different resorts that the 11 month advantage is unavailable.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 30, 2020)

Buy Wyndham resale points if you want to stay in SSR. It's super easy to trade into if you do an ongoing search for SSR. You get a free RCI account and if you buy at a low MF resort like Grand Desert, it will only cost you about $1050 a week to stay in a 1 bedroom at SSR, including the purchase price (the contract is only a few hundred dollars). I'm also suggesting it because of where you live. There are a lot more resorts in the eastern united states that you can stay at with those points than just Orlando. Also I live an hour from WDW and I love Bonnet Creek and Reunion just as much as DVC for a fraction of the price. A 3 bedroom at Reunion is cheaper than a studio at SSR using DVC points. Reunion has 3 championship golf courses, a high end rooftop restaurant, a spa, 12 pools, and a water park with a lazy river and children's water feature. Bonnet Creek (on disney property) has 5 pools, 9 hot tubs, 2 lazy rivers, a children water feature, 2 arcades, mini golf, a few restaurants, a Starbucks, a spa, a few poolside bars, and an activity center for kids all within a 5 min walk from your room.

With Wyndham points deed at Grand Desert:

1. A week in a 2 bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek costs $627 a week in the value season, $1058 in the high season and $1254 in the prime season. Weekdays are often discounted by 35% as well if it's not a holiday week and you book less than 3 months out.

2. A week in a 3 bedroom deluxe (which in my opinion is presidential quality) costs $924 in the value season, $1204 in the high season and $1596 in the prime season. Reunion is also usually discounted 35% weekdays and weekends when booked less than 3 months out. Right now May 29th to June 5th costs $784 and June 20th to June 27th costs $1037 a week because it's discounted at 90 days out. I attached pictures of the room at Reunion so you can see how high quality is is for what you pay. The room is about 1700 sq feet.


----------



## blondietink (Apr 3, 2020)

I have tried since Poly opened their DVC units to trade my SSR points bought direct to get a villa at Poly.  Never had any success yet as they all seem to be reserved before the 7 month window. Also, trades into SSR have been increasingly difficult through RCI.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 3, 2020)

blondietink said:


> I have tried since Poly opened their DVC units to trade my SSR points bought direct to get a villa at Poly.  Never had any success yet as they all seem to be reserved before the 7 month window. Also, trades into SSR have been increasingly difficult through RCI.


What time of year have you been trying to go? Skier_Pete’s lookback charts on the DISboards (https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-bd-charts-september-2019-2-bd-added.3689931/) show Poly has followed the general DVC trend of 7-month availability during spring and summer with little availability late September through early January. And have you ever tried to waitlist?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 3, 2020)

The only weeks that it's hard to reserve in the Wyndham system is Christmas and Thanksgiving week for Orlando. SSR is easy to get with Wyndham points on RCI if you search first and keep your search open for any time of the year. I was just saying that the difference between DVC cost vs Wyndham cost is insane. You literally pay more than 3x as much to stay on Disney property. DVC is best to pair it with another system as a "splurge" every other year. There are 2 Wyndhams that are 4-star resorts with one even being on Disney property. If you like to swim, the Wyndham amenities are the best. Beach Club, SSR, Poly and AKV are also good swimming resorts. DVC is a nice thing to have, I just don't see why anyone who isn't rich would spend all that money to stay 100% at DVC when other companies have beautiful resorts for a fraction of the price.

Marriott has then second best Orlando properties in my opinion. I love the World Center and JW Marriott pools and you get access to them if you stay in their vacation club villas. Marriott has higher maintenance fees. To stay in a 2 bedroom, it costs about 50% more than a Wyndham, but is still MUCH cheaper than DVC and cheap fixed week deeds are easy to come by.

If I had the ability to buy whatever I wanted, I would buy 100 SSR resale points to stay at on property every other year. I would also own 300,000 Wyndham points to stay wherever I feel like vacationing. Finally, I would buy a fixed two bedroom platinum season lock-off at a Marriott with low MF. The lock-off can be split into a studio/1bedroom when deposited into II and be cheaply upgraded back into two 2 bedrooms, making each week in a 2 bedroom cost about $900. That way I could get about 4 weeks of vacation time a year and can use most of it wherever I wanted. DVC points are only usable at Disney. Marriott and Wyndham are nationwide.

I don't have stable income due to the Pandemic (husband does IT), so I just stick with 100% Wyndham for now because it's the best deal. The purchase price for the DVC points would costs about $10,000, the Wyndham points about $500 and the Marriott about $2,000. The annual dues would be about $4,000 a year, which is why I'm sticking with just Wyndham and eventually WorldMark for now. However, a $12,500 purchase price with a $4000/year maintenance isn't bad considering you have access to the 3 best timeshare systems. The 4 weeks/year is calculated by booking 2 bedrooms for Marriott/Wyndham and 1 Bedrooms for DVC.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 4, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> The only weeks that it's hard to reserve in the Wyndham system is Christmas and Thanksgiving week for Orlando. SSR is easy to get with Wyndham points on RCI if you search first and keep your search open for any time of the year. I was just saying that the difference between DVC cost vs Wyndham cost is insane. You literally pay more than 3x as much to stay on Disney property. DVC is best to pair it with another system as a "splurge" every other year. There are 2 Wyndhams that are 4-star resorts with one even being on Disney property. If you like to swim, the Wyndham amenities are the best. Beach Club, SSR, Poly and AKV are also good swimming resorts. DVC is a nice thing to have, I just don't see why anyone who isn't rich would spend all that money to stay 100% at DVC when other companies have beautiful resorts for a fraction of the price.
> 
> Marriott has then second best Orlando properties in my opinion. I love the World Center and JW Marriott pools and you get access to them if you stay in their vacation club villas. Marriott has higher maintenance fees. To stay in a 2 bedroom, it costs about 50% more than a Wyndham, but is still MUCH cheaper than DVC and cheap fixed week deeds are easy to come by.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed comparison of costs and benefits!  We bought DVC long ago and also have access to Wyndham resorts through my parents who bought long ago as well (they also had Marriott but sold it), so it's interesting to be aware of the current relative costs.


----------



## gdrj (Apr 4, 2020)

blondietink said:


> I have tried since Poly opened their DVC units to trade my SSR points bought direct to get a villa at Poly.  Never had any success yet as they all seem to be reserved before the 7 month window. Also, trades into SSR have been increasingly difficult through RCI.



I own at BWV and POLY and have booked POLY within 7 months.  Also could book split stays.  It can take watching on a regular basis, and time of year definitely matters.  2 years ago I was able to get TWO Standard view studios at BWV during Food & Wine by being diligent.


----------



## blondietink (Apr 4, 2020)

gdrj said:


> I own at BWV and POLY and have booked POLY within 7 months.  Also could book split stays.  It can take watching on a regular basis, and time of year definitely matters.  2 years ago I was able to get TWO Standard view studios at BWV during Food & Wine by being diligent.


I have been able to get BWV and BCV during food & wine fest at the 7 month window.  I have never been able to get POLY at any time of year at the 7 month mark and I Have tried Spring months, the end of January and 3rd week of October, first 2 weeks of November and early December.  No dice any time I tried.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Apr 11, 2020)

blondietink said:


> I have been able to get BWV and BCV during food & wine fest at the 7 month window.  I have never been able to get POLY at any time of year at the 7 month mark and I Have tried Spring months, the end of January and 3rd week of October, first 2 weeks of November and early December.  No dice any time I tried.


For Oct, Nov and Dec, it is very hard to book a non-home resort at seven months out.  Especially the near park resorts.   Try early May, early Sept and it might be possible.  Except this year.  With all the cancellations, fall and even summer isn't looking good at seven months out.


----------

